# Squeaky Seat Fixes?



## CBR372 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey everyone!

Large 1500 seat venue has a bunch of squeaky seats. It is coming from the hinge area, mostly the spring. Is there a lubricant that is preferred to fix this?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Amiers (Jul 10, 2014)

PB Blaster or White Lightning, usually does the trick.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you use wd40, or is that a fire risk


----------



## Amiers (Jul 24, 2014)

Fountain Of Euph said:


> Can you use wd40, or is that a fire risk



Wd40 isn't a lubricant. It is flammable but if your seats are near fire I feel sorry for the audience. :/


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 24, 2014)

Graphite


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 26, 2014)

One thought: I was just in a squeaky seat last weekend; check the floor bolts too...


----------



## venuetech (Jul 26, 2014)

have you had the seat pad off to look at the spring? the seats i have use a rubber bushing on the end of the spring. That bushing works loose some times. You might try a spray graphite, often sold as a lock lubricant, you can find it in an auto parts store. It is very flammable when applied but that just evaporates away leaving the dry lube.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 26, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> One thought: I was just in a squeaky seat last weekend; check the floor bolts too...



That was actually my immediate reaction - having inspected a lot of seats - but he did say it was the spring. I find wobbly chairs from loose bolts - maybe they seats had been removed at some point - is the biggest noise generator.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 26, 2014)

Well in my case this seat was squeaking in the bed even though it was the front bolt that was loose; it seems to me that the seat was twerking.. no, android: 'torquing', and the flex was the primary source of the noise.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 26, 2014)

*in the back


----------



## venuetech (Jul 27, 2014)

with 1500 seats i hope you or your facility maintenance staff do an annual PM to inspect all seats for loose parts, wear and tear, squeaks and such.


----------

